# Autopsy



## 911 (Nov 30, 2016)

WARNING---This is a little graphic. 

I wasn't sure were to put this post, so I thought under Health would be as good as place as any. In 1998, I investigated a double homicide by shooting involving a man and a woman. The case was recently reopened because two members of the woman's family is claiming and has been all along that it was a murder-suicide even though neither victim had shown positive for the GSR examine. The weapon was later found lying in the fireplace about 10 feet from the closest victim with no fingerprints on it. 

At the time, the investigators involved called it as a homicide, but the Coroner listed it on the death certificate as Undetermined. The family members had stated at the inquest that they were both told by the female victim while she was alive (of course) that she thought her life was in danger from her male companion. The family continued to fight the findings taking it all the way to the Pennsylvania Supreme Court and finally early in the fall the judges ruled that the body be exhumed and be re-autopsied by an independent Forensic Pathologist. 

I was one of the two investigators at the time, so I won't go into the finer details because of the pending legality issues, however, yesterday, the body was exhumed and today the new autopsy was performed with me standing in as a witness along with the D.A. and the family's attorney. Yes, it was a bit crowded. 

When the coffin was opened and the body of the female was on the table and disrobed, I was amazed at how well the body had been preserved. It was my first ever autopsy that I attended when the victim was buried for such a long period of time. It was just really amazing, so I wanted to share this with you.


----------



## Lon (Nov 30, 2016)

I have witnessed hundreds of autopsies an quite a few disinterments. If she was fairly well preserved I suspect it was due solely to her having been embalmed well. The embalming however would have destroyed much of toxicology that be of use for the autopsy.


----------



## 911 (Nov 30, 2016)

Lon, the problem was that the forensics team did not track the entry and exit holes of the bullet in either victim. At the time, we thought this was no-brainer even without no GSR because it was 3 1/2 days between the time they were shot and the time the bodies were found. Gunshot residue can, not always, but can dissipate over time, depending on atmospheric conditions, such as humidity. I know that I am preaching to the choir, but in case someone else reads this they will have a better understand what we are speaking about.  

Tissue samples were taken and no alcohol was present, but there was evidence of high drug use in both victims. 

But, I'm telling you, the bodies were in excellent condition and much to my surprise, it was not gross, which is what I was prepared for, especially after all of the hype the Forensics Pathologist was spewing out.


----------



## Carla (Nov 30, 2016)

That must have been quite an experience. I hope the issue can be resolved but how would the weapon be in the fireplace if it were a murder suicide? You don't need to respond to that, I'm just saying.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm glad I never witnessed an autopsy.  I saw WAY more than my share of autopsy photos when I was working, and that was more than enough for me.  I wasn't so much grossed out by the autopsy stuff itself, but by the way the bodies looked as the result of their fatal injuries, and most especially if they were children.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 4, 2016)

That's why I feel I might be a good EMT. There is a quote from the character "Big Boo" in OINB on Netflix. "_It's only the living that scare the %&$# out of me._" Think about that, the dead can't hurt you or complain.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 5, 2016)

I am not afraid of the dead, that's just silly.  What continually grosses me out is man's inhumanity to his fellow man, graphically demonstrated in crime scene and victim autopsy photos.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2016)

I had to attend an autopsy in college as part of a biology class.  Strangely enough, the girls in the class fared better than the two male nursing students.  One got dizzy and the other one had to run for the restroom when they started sawing the top of the cadaver's head off.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 5, 2016)

As a former medical-surgical photographer,  I was shooting pics of an on-going "post mortem".


I looked @ the toe tag;  It read "Casey Jones".  That meant that he was hit by a train. 

Also police jargon for suicides from jumping from tall buildings  is called a "splat".


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 6, 2016)

The thing about the tags is sick  .

I think Butterfly is right, it is not necessary to make these things any more distasteful then they need to be

These are peoples loved ones, imagine seeing a tag like that on the toe of someone you have just lost..the authorities should not allow this. A train accident is a train accident not the name of an Hollywood character. I think this is the most disgusting thing I have heard in a long time. Shame on them


----------



## 911 (Dec 8, 2016)

I never heard about the tag idioms. We always posted name, (if known, otherwise we used the old John or Jane Doe names), date and case number. If you have ever watched Discovery ID and the show, "I Speak for the Dead," it stars Graham Hetrick, who is the Coroner in Dauphin County, Pennsylvania. I have stood over him while he has performed autopsies on more than one occasion. I have probably witnessed 5 to maybe 8 autopsies in my career. But, I have seen many more on the table and in the process. The Coroner will be performing an autopsy and he will think, "I better show this to the Investigator." Next thing I know, I am getting a call to report to the Coroner because he wants to show me something that I may wish to see and learn from in case I have to appear in court as a witness and give testimony. I have never been thrilled to do this, but it's part of the job.


----------

